# Job Opportunity-Food Stylist Assistant



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My food styling assistant is moving on to different work. I've had good luck finding assistants here before and thought I'd try again. 

Please PM me if you are interested in assisting me preparing food for photographs or videos.

The job is freelance work and involves shopping for food and raw materials, transporting food and equipment to and from the studio, organizing and prepping the food for each shot, carefully storing the produce, keeping the photo kitchen tidy and organized, running quick shopping trips, prepping accurately according to recipes and other assistance.

The job has several other requirements-confident cooking and baking skills, timeliness and absolute punctuality, positive and cheerful attitude, ability to find your way around and commute to Manhattan New York, ability to lift and carry, accurate knife skills, an eye for detail and design, ability to follow specific directions, ability to think about food visually, a calm and relaxed demeanor, and an openness to cooking in ways other than just traditional and classical methods.

PM me if you are in the New York area and would be interested in exploring this line of work.


----------



## star123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello,

I'm interested in the food stylist assistant position.However, I just realized that this post is a year old. Are you still in need of a stylist Assistant? Or might you know of any other opportunity. I am a recent college graduate who has discovered a great passion for food styling.

I have good cooking and knife skills. Hope to hear from you soon!

Thanks,

Yamilka 

P.S PM me for examples of my work


----------

